# Enclosure with plywood tank advice



## Blake 92 (May 5, 2019)

Hey everyone i was wondering if anyone has build a plywood aquarium before ? 
What products you used 
How did you do about building it . 
If you used crommelin pond sealer did the silicone stick to it for the front glass panel ? 

Any advice would be great 
Thanks blake


----------



## meako (Jul 15, 2019)

Plywood aquarium?
Why?
Is it for fish ? I dont understand a plywood aquarium...
I have built plywood snake houses with sliding glass doors though...


----------

